# cat and fish tank ... ?



## idlehouse (Apr 22, 2003)

hello

I have a 40 gallons fish tank with some gold fishes in there . In about 4 weeks, I will be taking over my sister's cat because she needs a break from him. This cat is almost 5 years old, so he still want to play with things that move . I'm worrying that he might try something funny with the fish tank . I can't fit the tank into my bedroom, I think it's inevitable that the cat and the fish tank are going to share space  do you have fish and cat and home too ? would you give me some advise or share some tips with me please ?

thank you


----------



## tngoose3 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Fish and Cats*

Hi! I can only tell you what I do, but with a 40 gal. tank, with, I assume, a fairly snug top on it, will only allow the cat to watch and wish. Your new feline may try to get in the tank but you will have to be vigil with discipline until he/she knows the tank is a no-no. I used a spray bottle, turned to the "stream" setting to deter my cats from any interest other than observing.

Hope this will help!

Sally


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

I have two fish tanks in my home and living with me are four cats. Yes, at first the cats jumped on the lid of the tank and caused a bit of trouble. I also used a spray bottle filled with water. I allowed my cats to sit by the tank and watch but as soon as they hopped on top of it, they got a squirt. Soon enough they got the point and never jumped on the top since. Make sure the lid to your tank is snug and wont fall inside if your cat does decide to jump up. Good Luck.


----------



## VegasCats (Mar 17, 2003)

lexxie109: Ah yes, the most effective cat disciplinary device yet invented: the water squirt bottle. I try to have one at hand most of the time. By now, my cats have pretty well figured out the "rules of the house" and I don't have to use it much. Except when Seven trys to torment Gracie by chasing and batting at her, then out comes the dreaded (to a cat) squirt bottle to discourage the otherwise irrepressible Seven.

The cool thing about the squirt bottle, is that it doesn't hurt them at all, but is REALLY effective.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I've had a lot of experience with cats and fish, none ending in cat to fish contact other than when the fish comes out of the water to meet the cat on it's own accord.

Make sure the cover fits good, and make sure he/she can't really reach in any holes in the top as if the cat can get there they might splash.

Your biggest problem will be preventing stress to the fishes. I've had a couple fish die due to being scared of constant kitty paws on the glass. Best way to avoid that is to keep it above cat viewing level (straight on anyway) and make sure the cat get on top of it somehow.

Right now I have 2 betas atop a bookself. The cat wouldn't be able to sit up near them if he tried (not enough room). He actually just noticed they were there like a month ago. He's interested but looses that interest fast as he prefers the birds outside the patio. They're more exciting.


----------



## krazykat (May 26, 2003)

I always thought it would be a good idea to buy an aquarium just for my cat. My cat loves looking out the window and he gets all excited when he sees little sparrows or squirrels flying or hopping all over the place.

To me, an aquarium would be just like a very entertaining, ever changing television set that would allow my kitty to feel like a real predator. Well, I don't think the lid should be much of a problem...They have pretty secure ones nowadays.

I should get an aquarium for my kitty...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd feel bad for the fish though - I'd had some die from the stress of constant kitty paws.

I think a birdfeed outside an accessable window would be better.


----------



## INEEDANAP (May 5, 2003)

I have two cats and 55 gal tank with african cichlids in it. No problems whatsoever over the last 5 years that I have had both. My cats aren't even interested in the tank when I hold them next to it. I think having the tank on a stand above the cats eyelevel and having a snug top on both help. Occasionally (once a year maybe) one of the cats will jump on top of the tank and relax there. No point in them getting into the tanks since my fish are rock dwellers and shell dwellers. That and my cats detest water. Plus my fish are very shy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My bf has a 10 gallon saltwater fishtank next the sofa and its right at eye level for the cats when they are on the arm of the sofa. For both of them especially my Sugar, she loves watching the fish especially when the fish are being fed. When she is in a playful mood, she will occassionally paw at the tank but not enough to shake it or anything just to see if possibly she can catch the fish ? One time, Sugar jumped on top of the tank and she got a no no for that which she doesnt do anymore, but with a 40 G tank, you should definitely be fine especially if you make sure the top isnt going to fall in or anything like that. If anything, it should definitely be like a tv show for your cat :lol:


----------



## Gibsonsmom (Sep 25, 2003)

*75 Gal.*

When we got Gibson a year ago my bf also got a 75gal. fish tank. Gibson seemed really interested in it. He loves to climb on top of it (we have a wooden top so he is safe) and he will watch the fish eat. He has grown up with them and doesnt seem to want to hurt them. However, he does like to climb down near the tank and take a drink. I guess he likes fish flavored water.


----------



## ViBE (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL! I have a 35 Gal tank of Piranhas... Big enough to shred a cat in pieces... So you know what I do? I bought Canopies for my tank. And add like, 20 atlases onto the tank making sure my cat dont go into it... As for stressing, never had problems.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When I was raising fish, I had about 12 tanks from 2 gallons up to 55 gallons. Getting a drink was the only thing my cats seemed ito be interested in.


----------

